# toxic shellfish warning



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Health Hazard Alert - Certain Mussels May Contain a Biotoxin Which Causes Diarrhetic Shellfish Poisoning

OTTAWA, August 6, 2011- The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is warning the public not to consume the mussels, described below, because they may contain Diarrhetic Shellfish Poisoning (DSP) biotoxin.

The affected mussels were harvested by Island Sea Farms Inc. from the harvest location "Area: BC 13, Sub Area: 15"or "BC 13-15" between July 19 and August 2, 2011.

The following mussels are affected by this alert:

Saltspring Island Mussels Aquacultured Edulis Mussels 
Albion Fisheries Ltd Mussel N/Shell 
Pacific Rim Shellfish Corp. Mussels or Gallo Mussels 
Albion SSI Mussels 
B & C Food Mussels

Retailers and restaurants are advised to check the tags or labels on mussel packages or with their supplier to determine if they have the affected product.

Consumers, who have purchased raw mussels from retailers between July 19 and August 6, 2011 inclusive, should check with their retailer to determine if they have the affected product.

This product has been distributed in British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba and Ontario. However, it may have been distributed in other provinces and territories.

There have been reported illnesses associated with the consumption of these mussels.


----------

